# CoSleeping in a Full Size Bed



## CeraMae (Apr 25, 2003)

Dh and I are devoted to cosleeping and it didn't occur to him while I was pregnant that we would ever need a bigger bed. I've now had the baby and it is hard enough to sleep with him in the bed now at 1.5 weeks. Dh STILL doesn't think we need a bigger bed. I hear a lot of you complaining about the room on a Queen, and I'm wondering if anyone here does it on a bed this small and makes it work, or if you have any suggestions about how to get Dh to realize that Full is NOT big enough?? I don't want to wait for him to roll over our baby to get it. We do have the bed against the wall and some nights I put baby on the outside, but I still feel like we are going to have space issues soon.


----------



## remynyc (May 30, 2003)

i agree with you. i couldn't imagine being comfortable in a full. we just got rid of our queen and got a king. sooooo much better. ds is only 5 months old and he already moves around so much and changes positions throughout the night that the king was a necessity imo.

with regards to your worry about your husband rolling, if your bed is against the wall you can always put your babe between you and the wall and sleep next to your husband.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

nak
we co-slept in a full till ds was 2.5, and it was ok. We really didn't want to get another bed, as we loved our futon and are pretty picky about what we sleep on. one thing that helped a lot though, especiaaly at first, is that we got a bed-rail. Once you have it up, it totally expands the size of the bed, in that you now have the use of the edge without worrying about anyone falling off. They have them at baby stores - we found one at a resale place. Good luck!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

We co-slept on a full with our first. We didn't get a queen until I was 6 months pregnant with our second, and the bed started to feel a little too crowded.

What we have found is that it is essential to have A/C in the bedroom. If it is a comfortable temperature, nobody minds being a bit closer 

We are house-sitting at my parents' now, and they have a king. It is nice, but not entirely necessary. We don't mind at all the idea that we would sleep in contact with one another.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

I agree that getting a bedrail is helpful. It just gives you that extra 6 inches. And then when they can start rolling by themselves they won't roll off.

We ended up sidecar-ing the crib. We started out thinking the baby would sleep in the crib. HA! So we finally gave that idea up and one of us hangs out into the crib sometimes.

We have a ceiling fan that works wonders in terms of keeping it comfy.


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

We have a full size futon and a twin pushed up on one side. The twin will be dd#1 (3yo) bed when she is ready to move. For now she sleeps in the crack








:







We also have our almost 12 mo who sleeps in between dh and I. I am in the process of figuring out our sleep arrangements come this winter when #3 arrives. It can be done on a full size, but when we pushed the twin up that helped.


----------



## AllieRose (Oct 10, 2002)

We were sure we could co-sleep in a full sized bed. I'm 5 ft tall, my husband is 6 ft. We average sized people. Then our baby was born! She was two weeks old when we bought a king sized bed. We are so much more comfortable. We all have enough room, the baby is free to move around all she likes and so are we. I too was concerned my husband would roll over her in the smaller bed. In the full sized bed he accidently put a blanket on her head! Luckily I woke up when it was happening. After that though he slept on the floor until the new bed was delivered! I thought we could do it in the full, but I'm so happy now we got the king. We all sleep great! Good luck with your decision. If we had kept the full, we were going to put it on the floor and put a crib mattress next to it. I think that would of worked fine.


----------

